# Will a puppy cut make a Havanese sick in the winter?



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Benjy's hair was tangled under his harness and we decided to go shorter. Will short hair make him more susceptible to colds?

Benjy before and after grooming

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think he looks adorable in his shorter cut. I keep Molly in a puppy cut. I use sweaters and coats during the winter months when we go outside as it gets quite cold and snowy here. I don't generally put clothes on her in the house, but occasionally will put a sweater or tshirt on her to keep her cozy inside. A dog would not catch a cold from having shorter fur but might shiver and be cold if the outside temperature is too low.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Agree he's handsome in either length hair. Diane how can you tell if Molly needs a sweater or tshrt? Other than her shivering.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't think Molly ever NEEDS a sweater or tshirt in the house. It is just me thinking it makes her feel cozy on a bad weather day, and she does not seem to mind wearing them. As far as outside weather goes, I have seen her shiver and act cold when the cold weather arrives. Keep in mind however that she only weighs about 6 1/2 lbs. full grown. I definitely use a coat and when the wind chill is very low she wears a sweater under the coat to go outside to potty. I am still looking for a good solution to protect her paws from the cold and snow.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

He's adorable both ways, but I voted for long hair only because I'm a fluffy dog fan. If either of my dogs ends up with matted hair that would cause them pain, I wouldn't hesitate to give them a shorter cut.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

We haven't voted in the poll. But we have made up our minds. We had him at the vet for a recheck on a bladder infection and showed the vets his tats. She said if we cut them off, we would leave holes in his hair. LOL She recommended the puppy cut because if a dog chews on tats or matting, it can cause skin lesions if he pulls too hard. We didn't want that to happen.

Honestly, if we had not observed the same behavior, mannerisms, speech pattern, etc., we might think the groomer switched him. Of course the pattern on his coat is still the same too.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Benjy is just the cutest! He looks great with a long or short coat. Such a sweet face.


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Benjy is adorable both ways, but I think I lean toward the puppy cut. I don't think short hair will make him sick in the winter, but he should definitely have a coat (or 2), for cold days. If it's really cold outside Gracie usually doesn't linger. She will do her business and head for the house.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I like the longer cut; he looks more like a Havanese instead of an indeterminate breed. 

When Emmie was a year old, she got really matted so I had her shaved down and I was totally shocked when I picked her up from the groomer because she looked like a completely different dog! LOL


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

This was Leo a couple weeks ago before I broke my wrist.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I had Leo's hair cut very short so I could manage him with just my left hand. My son and daughter-in-law picked up this cute little jacket in NYC this past weekend to keep him warm this winter!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Leo is styling and looking good!

Although I've been letting his hair grow long the past few months, I usually keep my Coton mix boy in a puppy cut. I think he looks rather handsome all neat and trim.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Your boy is a cutie. I really like a fuller puppy cut but needed Leo short enough that I could manage him left-handed. Only conciliation is that his hair will grow back!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

boomana said:


> Leo is styling and looking good!
> 
> Although I've been letting his hair grow long the past few months, I usually keep my Coton mix boy in a puppy cut. I think he looks rather handsome all neat and trim.


Your coton boy looks so much like a Havanese. He is very handsome! I really like his haircut. I may need need shoulder surgery. Already thinking about puppy cuts. I don't think I would be able to keep up with all the daily grooming for a few months.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Benjy is cute in either cut. I had Willow cut very similar to Benjy but I'm letting it grow a little longer now. It's still a "puppy cut" but just longer. I'm also letting her facial hair grow out and I think I like it better that way. It's so much easier to groom when the hair is shorter!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

The picture of Benjy in my signature is before his first trim. My avatar shows him just after it. The last cut was much shorter than the first. We saw a lot of people over the weekend and many thought he was a poodle or poodle mix. My first impression when I saw him was cocker spaniel because of his coloring and long floppy ears.

He has brown hair in a circle around his eyes. To me, this makes him look sick or like a zombie. Lol His hair is so short around his snout this time that it looks too square off. Before he still had a mustache. I guess I like short hair on legs for easy cleaning after beig outside. But I like a lot of hair on his head. But with eyes trimmed.

There are so many gorgeous babies in this forum!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just wanted ro add that the length of coat is COMPLETELY up to you, unless you are showing in conformation. A shorter cut will NOT make them get sick in the winter. The fact is, Havanese are small dogs with out a lot of body mass, so they get cold easily. Also, a correct Havanese coat, even at its longest, is very light, and wind will blow right down through it to the skin. It has no protective oils like a hunting dog, so it has no waterproofing. Their coats suck up water like a sponge! 

Long story short, except for quick potty runs, if you live in a cold climate, your Havanese will probably need a coat in very cold and/or wet weather, no matter whether he's shaved to the skin or has a full luxuriant "show coat". So keep it the length YOU like, and is convenient for both of you!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> I had Leo's hair cut very short so I could manage him with just my left hand. My son and daughter-in-law picked up this cute little jacket in NYC this past weekend to keep him warm this winter!


Leo sure is a cutie pie in his striped jacket.  Hope you wrist heals quickly!


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

I am going to start looking for a coat for Benjy. It is still pretty nice here but won't be too long until the chill factor can be below zero. Why are the cute things for girls? LOL 

We really love his new look. It has grown out enough after a week that the harsh spuared-off look is gone. We would love him any way he looked. He is our baby.

With the short hair it is more obvious that Havanese front legs are shorter than their back legs. That helps them have that springy hop!


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

He looks adorable but I voted for the longer hair coat but thats personal. 
I am just a fluffy dog person.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I like his puppy cut. Yesterday I bit the bullet and took Zoe to the groomer even though she looked so cute in her longer hair. I had no choice as she had numerous mats close to the skin. So I walked in with a Havanese and came home with a Chihuahua! :surprise: I'm hoping it will grow back into at least a puppy cut and vow once again to keep up with the grooming!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Zoe093014 said:


> I like his puppy cut. Yesterday I bit the bullet and took Zoe to the groomer even though she looked so cute in her longer hair. I had no choice as she had numerous mats close to the skin. So I walked in with a Havanese and came home with a Chihuahua! :surprise: I'm hoping it will grow back into at least a puppy cut and vow once again to keep up with the grooming!


 That's just too funny!!! I've been down that road many times! I'm sure Zoe looks very cute.  It won't be long before Zoe look like a fluffy little puppy again.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Benjy still looks like a poodle. The ears give a Cocker Spaniel effect too.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

"Will short hair make him more susceptible to colds?" 
Colds are not caused by cold. Colds are viruses. Dog "colds" are much different than human, and they are not zoonotic. :wink2:


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> "Will short hair make him more susceptible to colds?"
> Colds are not caused by cold. Colds are viruses. Dog "colds" are much different than human, and they are not zoonotic. :wink2:


That makes me feel better. I would feel just awful if I gave Benjy my cold.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zoe had to have a complete shave but I want to mention that she seems to feel so much better with all those mats removed. She is running and jumping and just acting happy! I still can't wait for it to grow in but I can see and find ticks better now, see her eyes once again, and she feels so soft to pet. So it's not all bad.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Zoe093014 said:


> Zoe had to have a complete shave but I want to mention that she seems to feel so much better with all those mats removed. She is running and jumping and just acting happy! I still can't wait for it to grow in but I can see and find ticks better now, see her eyes once again, and she feels so soft to pet. So it's not all bad.


Benjy seemed happier when we cut his hair off. I think the tangles were pulling on his skin which was uncomfortable. Even when his hair was the longer, we cut his bangs and around his eyes so we could communicate better.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

He looks nice! I do not think that the cold would affect it that bad. However you can always dress him up during winter. I got a few Christmas clothes for Sammy and a pair of Muttlucks. I however do not know whether it will accept all the dressing up lol.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 2, 2015)

I think he looks okay. You can dress him up if it gets too cold. I got Sammy Christmas season clothes and a pair of Muttlucks. I am yet to see his reaction because the last time i tried, my plan flopped.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

We have always kept Django in a puppy cut, longer in the winter and shorter in the summer. A nice fleece jacket always helps keep his belly and body warm during those colder days. I won't walk him if it's colder than 38 degrees, even with a jacket. We might take a short 5 minute walk but that's it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We have raincoats for Scout and Truffles. Looks like we will be using them this winter.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a raincoat for Leo but not for Rex as he is still growing. We have been inundated with rain late Fall and Winter! I try not too complain about it too much as it could be snow but sheesh!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm not going to complain about the rain because we haven't had any for three years until now. Two nights ago my husband let Scout out to go potty in the backyard in pouring rain without a his raincoat. I think he knows not to do that again!  Snow might be better...


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so glad I got a good coat for Willow because it's SNOWING!!!!! :clap2: I'm so excited!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay!!! Look like it's finally going to be a wet winter in the west! Now they can wear their cute coats.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Annabellam said:


> He looks nice! I do not think that the cold would affect it that bad. However you can always dress him up during winter. I got a few Christmas clothes for Sammy and a pair of Muttlucks. I however do not know whether it will accept all the dressing up lol.


We were quit surprised that Benjy loves his clothes. He stands perfectly still to be dressed. He has even led us to a coat for us to put it on. However, he doesn't seem to care for hats. He was not thrilled with the Santa's hat. Or the hat with the bunny ears.

He comes in the house and is content to leave his coat on.

Proper fit is critical. It is challenging because he is on the edge of two sizes.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Benjy looks very dapper in his coat. Willow is also very patient when getting dressed in her clothes. She'll even lift up each front foot for me to put on her harness of put her legs through the leg holes in her sweater!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am a big fan of puppy cuts. I hike my dogs so long hair can be trouble. Long coats are magnets for leaves, burrs, twigs etc. I just have custom sweaters and coats for my guys.


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

lfung5 said:


> I am a big fan of puppy cuts. I hike my dogs so long hair can be trouble. Long coats are magnets for leaves, burrs, twigs etc. I just have custom sweaters and coats for my guys.


Where do you find custom coats?


----------



## SPLAbby (Oct 11, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Benjy looks very dapper in his coat. Willow is also very patient when getting dressed in her clothes. She'll even lift up each front foot for me to put on her harness of put her legs through the leg holes in her sweater!


Thank you. Benjy has much more patience with my wife than he does with me. He thinks everything is play time with me.


----------

